# Taking it to the next level



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been playing for many years both professionally and now as a serious hobby. I still gig, lately quite heavily. But as with any player I have hit a plateau and feel quite restless and bothered by it. I'd like to expand my horizons in areas that I've always felt have lacked but ignored. I've been content for a long time with what I do well and have utilized it to the max. The areas I'd like to explore are in Jazz. I'd like to study jazz guitar and implement it in my style relating to a country style or really anything I desire to play. I'd like to strenghten in areas such as jazz chords, phrasing etc. I know quite a bit but I feel some formal training will tie it all in much better.
I'm looking for a good, make that great teacher in the Brantford, Hamilton, Kitchener area. Depending on credentials, who it is,etc I'd travel. Cost wont be an issue as I want someone of notoriety. Someone who would teach very advanced. If anyone knows someone that fits this bill shoot me a PM.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Paul. I never thought of Johnny. I've seen him play and heard his album. I will probably take you up on sharing those resources.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> Johnny is skilled in much more than he shows on his albums, (3 or 4 of 'em now, I think).
> 
> Mention my name if you go to Johnny or Shawn. I won't get anything out of that other than a bit of goodwill, but you never know when you might need a bit of that.


I will definitely mention you Paul. PM me your last name as they might know more than 1 Paul.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've signed up for 4, 1 hour lessons through the summer with Johnny. If everything progresses nicely I'll most likely continue through the winter. I'm quite excited about this.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

It sounds like you're ready to take it to a "Ho' .... Nova .... Level" ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmNqa9I2XjY&feature=related


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> It sounds like you're ready to take it to a "Ho' .... Nova .... Level" ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmNqa9I2XjY&feature=related


I say if he's got "_the skills to pay the bills_" go for it. Just stick to beginner players.


----------

